# Got NextGen?



## raaamesh (Nov 15, 2020)

intrested in ps5 but sold out everywhere only re selleres on ebay. east london. might get a series s later for exclusives.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 15, 2020)

Was trying to get a PS5 at every retailer possible from midnight EST on the 12th onward.  A couple times I got to the final step of checkout only to be given a sold out error.  The scalpers/bots were just too damn fast.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 15, 2020)

Got my PC and still loving it!


----------



## raxadian (Nov 15, 2020)

No.

Heck I only got a Switch not a PS4 or the whatever Xbox is equivalent to the PS4.  

If I had the money I would get a PS4 Pro as there about ten PS4 games I want and at least half of them wlrk better on the Pro.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 15, 2020)

Buying something on the start is poor strategy


----------



## dude1 (Nov 15, 2020)

Needs a both option 
Real gamers don’t discriminate 
pc, Xbox,ps5 and switch
also have pretty much every major console since the nes


----------



## aerios169 (Nov 15, 2020)

I bought an Xbox series X, for my Job i didnt play so longitud but looks great. Also i have a lo mr of games because i had an Xbox one s


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 15, 2020)

No, I’m more of a pc guy, only consoles I buy are Nintendo consoles


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 15, 2020)

I got a new GPU for my PC recently and I hope to get a better CPU next year, so that would be my next gen system for now. Later on I'll definitely get a PS5, at least before the next GoW comes out.


----------



## playstays_shun (Nov 15, 2020)

I *think* Im getting a ps5 disc version fingers crossed

got in on the 9 pm EST wave through Walmart by some small miracle.

ill believe it when it ships tho which says 'by nov 26'

Probably going to sell my ps4 pro too to pay for half of it. don't really have use to remote play it into another room, and backwards compatibility is actually looking very promising especially with better fps than the pro.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Nov 15, 2020)

I would love either of them but I dont even know how Ill pay my bills this month


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2020)

with the poor amount of games available on the ps5? hell no i'll wait for the pro (it will be black too )


----------



## Crazystato (Nov 15, 2020)

Have a ps5 and really enjoying it so far. Astros playroom really shows off the controllers potential. Had issues with not being able to boot demons souls for a couple of days but now works a treat.


----------



## Worldblender (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm unable to get any next-gen (technically 9th generation) console as of this writing. However, I'm pondering getting either an Xbox Series X or Series S (the latter more likely, as it is cheaper since I'm unlikely to use the optical drive) for testing out ports of various free/open-source games (playing retail games will come later on) that I may work on in the near future. If this doesn't work out, I could consider an Xbox One, One S or One X, though at the cost  of less processing power. 
Only because of the Xbox Live Creators Program and Dev Mode (thank Microsoft for these generous and official efforts!), I can actually try out porting via UWP (after I pay the initial $19 one-time membership fee, which is easily within my reach), as real certification is out of reach for almost all FOSS projects, both in licensing and cost.

If I could easily develop and test software like what Dev Mode lets me do, I could also consider getting a Playstation 5, though it will likely be the Digital Edition without the optical drive (cost is my primary reason). Unfortunately, I don't know of any equivalent programs from Sony that would allow me to start developing for PS5 (and possibly for the PS4) more easily and quickly, unless someone here knows about such a program.

A blog post I wrote just now goes into more detail about this: https://gbatemp.net/entry/porting-oss-games-to-xbox-one-via-xbox-live-creators-program.17884/


----------



## xdarkx (Nov 15, 2020)

No.  Early adopters usually are beta testers.


----------



## total_n000000b (Nov 15, 2020)

Next gen is already old gen!

Have you seen apple M1 chip performance. I would be an idiot to invest in this dying breed of x86 power hungry machines.

Soon iPhones will be running the graphically intense stuff, along with a new switch revision of course cause.that uses ARM as well and since Nvidia will acquire ARM soon we can expect a better switch pro soon!


----------



## KentaZX (Nov 15, 2020)

I managed to order an xbox series X, still waiting for it to arrive from walmart. Couldn't get a ps5 since the money didnt came in time before launch day


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm only interested in the new God of War from the new generation, so until that's out, I'm good with my PS4, Switch and PC.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 15, 2020)

Was torn between buying *PS5 *and *XBSX*, but once *Series S* was announced, I landed on that instead. The price is crazy good for a comparatively high-end (even if not cutting edge) gaming machine, and GamePass also offers a ton of value - particularly for someone like me, since I mostly skipped out on 8th gen and have a ton of games to catch up to.

Enjoying my return into next-gen a lot so far! My only gripe is face buttons not always responsive to light taps (an issue carried over from Elite v2 controllers, AFAIK), but otherwise everything is smooth. Just gotta remember to not blow vape smoke into it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

I maybe gonna buy the ps5 when they release the slim version of the ps5. Because the current console looks ugly (especially the disc version). and also when the console gonna drop to at least 500$ in my country.


----------



## Chary (Nov 15, 2020)

Still not convinced the PS5 is real tbh.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 15, 2020)

All I know is that when I _do_ get one, it'll have a disc drive. Used games drop in price really quickly when they're not on Nintendo consoles, and it would only take two games for the extra $100 to even out assuming these used games go down to $20.


----------



## emigre (Nov 15, 2020)

Pan to upgrade my PC first and later get a PS5.

Xbox is irrelevant for anyone with a decent rig. My Xbone collects dust.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 15, 2020)

imagine buying a new console on launch


----------



## sj33 (Nov 15, 2020)

Not likely, will just stick with my PC. Hypothetically I'd probably like a PS5, but in practice I'd much rather spend that money on my PC.

I'd buy a new Switch, though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 15, 2020)

Still not sure whether to keep my PS5 pre-order or cancel... Besides Astro there's not really any next-gen games I'm interested in but the appeal of shiny new tech and being able to play most PS4 games with better visuals/frame rates is enticing.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Nov 15, 2020)

for a Series X and so far, really enjoying the load times, my daughter is a big Sims fan, and wow it makes hell of a difference to the loading on that, graphically smoother, and more detail over xbox one, running older games on external drive and seem ok, dont think ill go PS5, I have one that Ive not touched in over a year or so, well since the 5.05 hack came out, overall happy to far, even thou have to kinda side load games from EA play, and really the All Access was a no brainer in swaying me, as paying for Live/Game Pass anyway, so slight extra to give me a Series X, and GP is good value I think given console, PC, droid, and EA now as well (once they fix EA Play App)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2020)

xdarkx said:


> No.  Early adopters usually are beta testers.


lol it's true remember the power button on the original ps4?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 15, 2020)

I am getting mine sometimes this month to January. Just reserve mine and waited for them to email me so I can come and pick it up. No hurry. Just reserved already.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 15, 2020)

Got the Series X due to All Access for the bedroom. Will probably get a PS5 when either there’s a ‘must have’ game, special deal or a mid gen refresh.


----------



## legoinventeor (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm surprised with the poll!


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 15, 2020)

Xbox is useless if you have a decent PC.
PS5 has no games now.

XSS + gamepass is a fine option for those who have no/old PC, but a good PC is still the best option by far.

I'm planning to get a new top-end PC, then Nintendo's new stuff, then a PS5 (preferably a new revision, like a Pro).
I would also get a PS5 instantly if it got hacked soon.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 15, 2020)

No interest in a crippled PC without analog video output


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 15, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> I maybe gonna buy the ps5 when they release the slim version of the ps5. Because the current console looks ugly (especially the disc version). and also when the console gonna drop to at least 500$ in my country.



I don't care if it is ugly as long as first gen will have first jailbreak. The looking isn't perfect anyway. I don't complaint as long as it is powerful, and PC-alike and I am going for it!

And slim will have a very looooong time to get jailbreak. And I don't liked PS4 slim version to be honest but I do have it anyway.  Therefore, if you can afford 70-80 dollars/euro games then go for it.


----------



## Yawnn (Nov 15, 2020)

Definitely getting a PS5 physical edition for when I'll move out, physical always rules !


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Nov 15, 2020)

No. Can't afford it at a time like this.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 15, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Was torn between buying *PS5 *and *XBSX*, but once *Series S* was announced, I landed on that instead. The price is crazy good for a comparatively high-end (even if not cutting edge) gaming machine, and GamePass also offers a ton of value - particularly for someone like me, since I mostly skipped out on 8th gen and have a ton of games to catch up to.
> 
> Enjoying my return into next-gen a lot so far! My only gripe is face buttons not always responsive to light taps (an issue carried over from Elite v2 controllers, AFAIK), but otherwise everything is smooth. Just gotta remember to not blow vape smoke into it


whats the point of getting a next gen  that doesnt do 4k? i just dont get that imo.

if i get one it will be series X or ps5 because 4k is what is appealing on next gen, i dont want 1080p games on next gen for sure ...


----------



## RichardTheKing (Nov 15, 2020)

Gonna wait for more stuff to come out before I splurge on Sony. Ask me again next Nov or Dec, if not the ones after them.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 15, 2020)

90% of the ppl who got a ps5 had pre ordered it. The rest of us just watched the botters/scalpers snag all of them on Walmart's site. Im baffled how Sony was not prepared for this. "Lets have the entire country try to buy a limited supply of ps5's online to 1 retailer"


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 15, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> Xbox is useless if you have a decent PC.
> 
> XSS + gamepass is a fine option for those who have no/old PC, but a good PC is still the best option by far.



Depends on particular circumstances, in my case I consider the two compliment each other.

Not everything I want to run, will run on PC (E.g. Rare replay) or would require repurchasing (note I have Gamepass Ultimate but not everything is available on both).

For games which do run on both via the same purchase/subscription, PC is better but if say I’m in bed I’ll run them on the Xbox.

If however you just want to run the latest multi platform games in the same location, then yes the Xbox does seem a bit of a waste.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 15, 2020)

Maybe in a year or so I will pick up a PS5 and a Xbox Series S. For now I'm just trying to buy an RTX 3080.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

Central europa - earliest date to actually get a ps5 is march 21, confirmed by two major resellers. Well I am not in the rush here and actually glad to save quite a few bucks. Thanks to my pretty decent gaming pc I have no interest in picking up a series x.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 15, 2020)

I am way too poor to get a PS5 at launch, so I am definitely gonna wait to get it, like a year or two.


----------



## PewnyPL (Nov 15, 2020)

Not yet but will be getting a PS5 if anything. All games that will release on Xbox will release on PC anyway, and what I have is more than capable of doing the same things Series X is, albeit at 1080p (which is all I need, I don't have a 4k display and I don't see a point in getting one anywhere in nearby future)


----------



## Stwert (Nov 15, 2020)

I’ll be getting a PS 5 (disc) as soon as they’re available again, as my dad has decided that’s what him and my mum are getting me for Christmas.

Well, it’s supposed to be birthday/Christmas as my birthday is Christmas Eve. But I know them too well, any excuse to spend money, there’s bound to be something else thrown in there.

You’d think by 46 they’d have stopped buying expensive toys, but no  Not that I’m complaining of course..... But someone had better get me the socks I actually asked for, I need those 

For the first time ever though, I don’t know if I’ll buy both (well, all 3, but I have a couple of Switches), with Microsoft’s cloud streaming turning out to be actually ok, I don’t feel the same urge to buy a XSX, when I can just stream the games instead.

I’m still officially against digital downloads, of course, but a streaming service is different, as I have no ownership expectations....... But we’ll see, I’ll probably end up picking up a XSX in a year or two, just so I have the disc versions of the games I want.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 15, 2020)

Still thinking about getting my first ever Xbox, in a Series X ... but none are available online in the Netherlands currently.
Reason for series X? Well I cleared the space for it already so that is 1, Dev Mode Retroarch for another, 3rd the basic SSD and so on leap for back compat as well.

And yeah it will still be my secondary console ... I have too much when it comes to Nintendo Switch. 
Even when counting titles I would get on Xbox that are available on both. I just came to about 15 titles (which sounds like a lot ... but I have roughly 410 games on Nintendo Switch so in the grand scheme ... it is not that many.)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

Totally broke due to covid and college, so maybe I'll pick one up in a year or two when I'm more better off financially.


----------



## RyRyIV (Nov 15, 2020)

After being an Xbox faithful since the 360 days, I actually went and got myself a PC once they announced all of the Microsoft exclusives would be coming to both Xbox and PC. So because of that, I’ll likely pick up a PS5 in the future for writing reviews and to act as a 4K Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2020)

Sticking with pc for now. I will get a ps5 when the slim/redesign comes out and the system has built up a nice backlog of exclusives for me to play.

Going to grab a dualsense now though to use on pc. Doesn't seem like there are any stock issues with those, so hopefully easy enough to get one.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 15, 2020)

Gonna get a PS5 at some point in the future, not in any hurry tho, still loads of PS4 games I've been meaning to play (and I still neglect the PS4 in favour of the Switch).



Ryccardo said:


> No interest in a crippled PC without analog video output


This isn't like listening to vinyl - you know the displayed image starts off as a digital representation, right? Why would you want it converted to analogue? And if you can justify that, then you can still buy an external converter for a console that would do the same job.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 15, 2020)

Standard rules regarding major expenses like a new console is that it has to have at least half a dozen games I'm aching to play that I can't get anywhere else. Right now the PS5 has none whatsoever. Nothing exclusive that excites me. Horizon 2 looks amazing but may well be coming to PS4 anyway so why bother? I'll wait a couple years until the technical issues are fixed, the inevitable Pro version is available, stock issues are resolved and the good games start coming out in their also inevitable Game Of The Year packs. Right now none of them are worth it.

That and right now if I buy any shiny things whatsoever before my next pay day on the 4th of December I'm cutting quite deep into the food budget 'cause a certain custom jewelry project for my girlfriend has left me broke A.F for the foreseeable future. A new console isn't even remotely on the cards right now.


----------



## MeAndHax (Nov 15, 2020)

I will not pay scalpers $800 for a console.
Maybe in the future.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 15, 2020)

raaamesh said:


> intrested in ps5 but sold out everywhere only re selleres on ebay. east london. might get a series s later for exclusives.


what exclusives :x


----------



## cearp (Nov 15, 2020)

total_n000000b said:


> Next gen is already old gen!
> 
> Have you seen apple M1 chip performance. *I would be an idiot to invest in this dying breed of x86 power hungry machines.*


I think we all know it's not truly about performance, it's about games.
If all we were interested in was performance we'd play on PC.
Nintendo isn't going to release a Pokemon/Zelda/Pikmin/etc game for PC, so we buy the switch.
I have a PS4 Pro and playing DMC5 on it was incredible, the graphics were great and not much I would change.
But to play the next Persona/DMC/Uncharted etc, they'll most likely be on the PS5 only - so I'll have to get a PS5 one day. That, or wait until they decide to release on PC, and I'd have to start using something beefier than my laptop!

If there were no console exclusives, things would be very different!

I've been playing my Gamecube lately, and apart from using Dolphin, there's no other way to play Wario World.
It doesn't matter that the new xbox is more powerful! I have a Wario World disk and I want to play it lol.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 15, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> This isn't like listening to vinyl - you know the displayed image starts off as a digital representation, right? Why would you want it converted to analogue? And if you can justify that, then you can still buy an external converter for a console that would do the same job.


VGA (or more correctly, RGBHV regardless of connector) is what all decent monitors use, plus it's intrinsecally drm free

Sure there's probably a decent external DAC (at an added cost), but I would still be voting with my wallet for Big Media's agenda


----------



## Spider_Man (Nov 15, 2020)

People buying the digital only consoles need to be shot.

Remeber all the kick off last gen when ms tried to do digital only and prevent pre owned sales of games.

Well done, you have been slowly brain washed and now, like sheep flock to buy.

This then gives them the excuse to claim it sells better, making savings for the devs, yet still charge you more for digital shit that holds no value.

Enjoy trying to trade your digital only box with 0 games and in years to come, a collection of digital shit that has 0 value.

Unlike my collection of retro games worth over 2k.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



total_n000000b said:


> Next gen is already old gen!
> 
> Have you seen apple M1 chip performance. I would be an idiot to invest in this dying breed of x86 power hungry machines.
> 
> Soon iPhones will be running the graphically intense stuff, along with a new switch revision of course cause.that uses ARM as well and since Nvidia will acquire ARM soon we can expect a better switch pro soon!


Here is a pc master race troll.

Find me a pc game that is pushing hardware to require this.

Nope, doesnt exist.

What you get is delayed console ports that have been beefed up, but dont actually look that much better considering the hardware.

You seem to act like pc games are like todays graphics and consoles are like ps1 graphics.

Nop3, you just get the same base game, same textures but higher quality, same models, polygon count, just higer resolution and frames.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm going to beat my older games first and when I complete a good amount I'll look into next gen. I do plan on buying both systems but it's going to be for a cheap price after 3 or 4 years. By that time all the games have dropped down in price


----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2020)

CallmeBerto said:


> Maybe in a year or so I will pick up a PS5 and a Xbox Series S. For now I'm just trying to buy an RTX 3080.


still can't get one


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 15, 2020)

Going to wait a few months in 2021 so it's less of a "status symbol with 2 games."They'll be more available magically afterwards and more games too.


....or just say fuck it to both and buy a 3070..maybe RX 6800 if it performs better. 

Still undecided.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 15, 2020)

Trying to nab a PS5, but as mentioned numerous times those damn bot scalpers are just taking them all. Next big drop seems to be Black Friday, which will be super busy anyways, so I don't expect I'll get one until around Christmas time/2021, unless I happen to refresh a retailer at just the right time like I did with my 3080. 

But seeing as Demon's Souls "Remake" did basically nothing but add a pretty coat and dumb items (c'mon Bluepoint, you didn't even fix most of the glitches?? Fucking disgrace), I'm not really that bothered to get it early anymore beyond getting one for review things. I'll definitely still keep an eye on Nowinstock every now and again and try if I find a drop, but I don't think I'll go super crazy as I was since launch day.


----------



## anhminh (Nov 15, 2020)

Joke on you, I already got a next gen console three years ago.


----------



## mathew77 (Nov 15, 2020)

Still waiting for the next-gen Nintendo Switch Pro.


----------



## proffk (Nov 15, 2020)

Got a PS5 on order but really unsure if I actually want it. Not a fan of its size and slim version will prob be out in 2 years. PS4 still got some life.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 15, 2020)

Im sooo glad  i have a pc,  cause ppl will pay over 900usd to get these next gen systems, when they can buy a gaming pc, which does much much more than play drm'd video games, and can last 10-20 years with a few hardware upgrades


----------



## xstationbr (Nov 15, 2020)

I want SERIES X, but ir is SOLD OUT in ALL Brazilian territory, then i buy SERIES S.
Soon if i sale my PRO and X i buy one SERIES X .
The best choice gamer.


----------



## nikeymikey (Nov 15, 2020)

Seriously disappointed with the last gen, PS4, XBONE and Switch. I do own all three but rarely use them. I honetsly think the switch is Nintendo's 2nd worst console behind the Wii U. The Ps4 and XBONE were full of sequels and remasters of old games, not much new ideas etc. Because of this right now i couldn't care less about either PS5 or XSX/S. 

To put some perspective on this i just bought an NTSC Nes from the states (im in the UK) and have had that RGB modded, i will have that back on Tuesday and will get more fun outta that than  i had with the entire last gen  
With the money ive spent on retro consoles during lockdown i could of actually bought both new consoles and had change to spare....


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2020)

Give me hacks and homebrew, a compelling game library (given I would have arcade machines it need not be volume) or make it so cheap that I don't care.

Pending that point I don't make the jump.


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 15, 2020)

used to be an avid console player on ps3. changed ship to pc when sony decided to paywall online multiplayer.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 15, 2020)

I got ps5 and xbox series x. Just an fyi save games for the ps4 can still be copied to usb and editied with save wizard on the ps5. I dont know if im the only one that tried it so far


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

The same as the previous generation.
I´m sticking to the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## GoldenBullet (Nov 15, 2020)

I was able to order a Ps5 through Playstation Direct and using a glitch to skip through their broken Queuing system (bots overflowing). There was actually a lot of real people reporting they got one as well so it looks like bots struggled to steal them from there.

The same thing happened with the Switch release and everyone here that wanted one has one. I remember checking my local gamestop every week for availability. I ended up getting a bundle with mario kart.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 15, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> whats the point of getting a next gen  that doesnt do 4k? i just dont get that imo.
> 
> if i get one it will be series X or ps5 because 4k is what is appealing on next gen, i dont want 1080p games on next gen for sure ...


Graphics are prettier, performance is better, modern features (SSD+Quick Resume) are there, and it runs new games, so it's still pretty next-genish to me.

I don't care for 4K that much honestly - it's a cool tech, but 1080p does sharp images pretty well, and unless you have a huge tellie, anything above it just feels like diminishing returns at this point.


----------



## Zonark (Nov 15, 2020)

I got the series X This time and my friend has a PS5. I play competitively for COD. First time actually loading the game for both of us the series x only beat it by a few seconds, but with this quick resume I dominate loading times with the series x. I am incredibly impressed with that feature. With that as well being able to move MW and legions to external and back has been really helpful with space haven’t had to use it much though


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 15, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Graphics are prettier, performance is better, modern features (SSD+Quick Resume) are there, and it runs new games, so it's still pretty next-genish to me.
> 
> I don't care for 4K that much honestly - it's mildly cool, but 1080p does sharp images pretty well, and unless you have a huge tellie, anything above it just feels like diminishing returns at this point.


i doubt series S is gonna have better performance than series X, heck even i think digital foundry or something showed the forca or whatever racing game on series S and X and S was in 1080p and still dropped frames lots of times why x was solid lock so yeah series S will be like base xbox one where it will kinda be the worst version of next gen gaming.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Nov 15, 2020)

Might get a PS5 if it gets hacked with a good legal homebrew SDK. Probably won't pickup an Xbox unless it gets more exclusive Halo games (doubt it will) or the retail OS is hacked (not interested in devmode homebrew, it's just uwp which can be done on a pc).
Will probably get Xcloud for Halo infinite so I don't have to bring my big bulky pc from home to my university accommodation.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 15, 2020)

Got a PS5, Spider-man Miles Morales, Demon's Souls, NBA2K21, and Sackboy, but...



 

I have the game discs with me already, though...


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 15, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> i doubt series S is gonna have better performance than series X, heck even i think digital foundry or something showed the forca or whatever racing game on series S and X and S was in 1080p and still dropped frames lots of times why x was solid lock so yeah series S will be like base xbox one where it will kinda be the worst version of next gen gaming.


I mean, obviously Series S has less horserpower than Series X - that's kind of the point of budget model. It's far more powerful than XBox One though, so still pretty much next-gen.

Dunno who told you about "dropped frames lots of times", but XBSS runs latest Forza at rock-solid 60FPS and looks awesome to boot. I play the game daily, never had performance issues =)


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 15, 2020)

Snagged a PS5 and I adore it. Great performance and an insane performance per dollar compared to PC, and the upgrades to my PS4 library are crazy good.


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah I got next Gen, I just downloaded PS3 emulators and the frame rate isn't bad at all.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2020)

Nha, Switch is best.
Mario Zelda 4 Life.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Nov 15, 2020)

compared to my computer, these new consoles are toys. I don't think I'll be buy them at all


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 15, 2020)

$500 Consoles? No thanks. I'll wait for price drop (with the disc drive included) for a ps5. Also can anyone tell me if the disc drive can play audio cd? (PS4 couldn't)


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Nov 15, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> I'm unable to get any next-gen (technically 9th generation) console as of this writing. However, I'm pondering getting either an Xbox Series X or Series S (the latter more likely, as it is cheaper since I'm unlikely to use the optical drive) for testing out ports of various free/open-source games (playing retail games will come later on) that I may work on in the near future. If this doesn't work out, I could consider an Xbox One, One S or One X, though at the cost  of less processing power.
> Only because of the Xbox Live Creators Program and Dev Mode (thank Microsoft for these generous and official efforts!), I can actually try out porting via UWP (after I pay the initial $19 one-time membership fee, which is easily within my reach), as real certification is out of reach for almost all FOSS projects, both in licensing and cost.
> 
> If I could easily develop and test software like what Dev Mode lets me do, I could also consider getting a Playstation 5, though it will likely be the Digital Edition without the optical drive (cost is my primary reason). Unfortunately, I don't know of any equivalent programs from Sony that would allow me to start developing for PS5 (and possibly for the PS4) more easily and quickly, unless someone here knows about such a program.
> ...



This is what I've been interested in knowing about the new XBox, is it easy to develop your own games on it?  I would love a way to easily develop for console, and I was hyped for the 'every console a devkit' feature of the XBone.  Using a Series S as a $300 devkit sounds _sweet_.

For gaming, I'm probably going to stick with my PC once I have the funds to upgrade it, just because that's where all my games are.  I built it in 2013 and it was a budget machine then, it's desperately in need of a new graphics card.  If I could transfer my games like Titanfall 2 and Doom '16 from PC to XBox, I'd be tempted to use it as a gaming machine, but the ability to develop on one is what's really going to sell one for me.


----------



## GCS (Nov 15, 2020)

It's not logical to buy next-gen in our country (sadly). Here is how:
*
50% Customs Tax* + *18% VAT *+ *20% Special Usage Tax* + *1% Culture Ministry Tax *+ *10% Communucation Tax* - *Sony/ Xbox Special 130$ Sale For Turkey*

*GRAND TOTAL: 1000$*

Turkey has an increased 50% customs tax only for game consoles.
You can just buy a better gaming PC for that price and I am not even talking about the game prices.
You can go to abroad for 2 days and buy PS5/ Xbox Series X there and it would still cost less then this price.


----------



## SilverWah (Nov 15, 2020)

Europe gets shafted once again with release dates.
I'm planning to pick up a PS5 when I have some leftover money.
Maybe double dip with Series X down the line just for the backwards compability alone.


----------



## rensenware (Nov 15, 2020)

Unless either console has some really good exclusives announced before April, I'm just going to build a PC.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 15, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Nha, Switch is best.
> Mario Zelda 4 Life.



same for me.  I'm on disability, so I can only afford one console.  I find myself liking Nintendo's stuff a lot more than the competition.


----------



## smf (Nov 15, 2020)

anhminh said:


> Joke on you, I already got a next gen console three years ago.



What was it? A PS1?

I'll probably get a PS5 after they fix all the hardware problems.

Plenty of PS1/PS2/PS3/PSV/PS4 games to play in the mean time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

> *Got NextGen?*



No,I have not.

First I will get the actual PlayStation 3 and XBox 360.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> same for me.  I'm on disability, so I can only afford one console.  I find myself liking Nintendo's stuff a lot more than the competition.


THE ONE THING I really like about Nintendo is they always stay out of RAW HW power competition, always distinguish themselves with unique ideas from other console makers.
No other consoles/PC titles give cozy and relax sensation like Nintendo games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2020)

Until they have noteworthy exclusives, no.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Until they have noteworthy exclusives, no.


or wait next HW revision and eventually PS5 PRO version will come.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 15, 2020)

yeah, I'd really have to redo my entire setup just to make a ps5/xbox series x worth it.  I thought the point of consoles was so you didn't have to spend countless sums of money on pc parts?  I already have to use an adapter to get sound from my receiver with the switch, since I only have optical and whatnot (no hdmi on my receiver and one hdmi port on my tv).


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2020)

leon315 said:


> or wait next HW revision and eventually PS5 PRO version will come.



Yeah, no thanks. Nothing compels me to get nextgen when I already have a gaming rig, and those "exclusives" are timed most likely. I don't see the point. I don't care about 4K or raytracing.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, no thanks. Nothing compels me to get nextgen when I already have a gaming rig, and those "exclusives" are timed most likely. I don't see the point. I don't care about 4K or raytracing.


Yeah, usually people who buy consoles are parents for their young kids, true gamers are usually PC oriented.
But you won't find Demon souls Remake or Spideman in else where or..... am I wrong?
Seems Raytracing will be a big feature, even AMD gpu tries to implement it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Yeah, usually people who buy consoles are parents for their young kids, true gamers are usually PC oriented.
> But you won't find Demon souls Remake or Spideman in else where or..... am I wrong?
> Seems Raytracing will be a big feature, even AMD gpu tries to implement it.



I couldn't care less about that game or any Souls Like genre of games. I think they're overrated.


----------



## playstays_shun (Nov 15, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Got a PS5, Spider-man Miles Morales, Demon's Souls, NBA2K21, and Sackboy, but...
> 
> View attachment 234036
> 
> I have the game discs with me already, though...



how is Sackboy?

Also- do ps4 backwards compatible games have quick resume? I know ps5 games don't but

how you liking Morales and Demon Souls too? Did you get standard or ultimate edition with Spiderman remastered?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 15, 2020)

if Nintendo would just implement what fans are wanting from the switch (i.e. features), I'd never both with sony or microsoft again.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> how is Sackboy?
> 
> Also- do ps4 backwards compatible games have quick resume? I know ps5 games don't but
> 
> how you liking Morales and Demon Souls too? Did you get standard or ultimate edition with Spiderman remastered?


Guess u didn't get the joke within the pic, right? People who lives in EU don't have console yet, they are sold out every where, except games.


----------



## playstays_shun (Nov 15, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Guess u didn't get the joke within the pic, right? People who lives in EU don't have console yet, they are sold out every where, except games.



got the joke, didn't see your flag in profile! 

thought you were just rubbing it in peoples' faces


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

hoping to get a ps5 when it releases in EU. but im prob not able to.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 15, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> how is Sackboy?
> 
> Also- do ps4 backwards compatible games have quick resume? I know ps5 games don't but
> 
> how you liking Morales and Demon Souls too? Did you get standard or ultimate edition with Spiderman remastered?


Not sure yet, the PS5 arrives on Thursday. 
I will check then.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Got my RTX 3080 yesterday. Looks I got the better end of the deal....


----------



## ja42 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## PoiRan (Nov 15, 2020)

Might consider one for playing uhd blu-ray as well as some sort ot game pass , but I guess the player might have cinavia protection? That won't do it for me, my kids only play backups.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm eyeballing an XBOX. I'd like to have a rig that can actually play recent games, that are optimized for the system, instead of having to optimize a system for the games.
I'd also want one for the app integration (Disney+, mostly), because the apps on my dumb (not smart) TV can't handle some.
And because now, with gamepass, gaming is the cheapest it has become in a long while.
And Nintendo is becoming a weird expensive company, and I refrain of showing them support.


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 15, 2020)

If I were to get a console it'd be PS5 for exclusives, assuming they actually make enough exclusives to justify it. I have an Xbox One and a PC so I think I'll be fine for MS exclusives, almost all Xbox exclusives find their way to PC.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 15, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> VGA (or more correctly, RGBHV regardless of connector) is what all decent monitors use, plus it's intrinsecally drm free
> 
> Sure there's probably a decent external DAC (at an added cost), but I would still be voting with my wallet for Big Media's agenda


IDK who'd make a "decent" monitor without a digital input in this day & age, but the fact is you lose quality by converting to analogue and back to digital for no reason. Have fun I guess.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 15, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> I mean, obviously Series S has less horserpower than Series X - that's kind of the point of budget model. It's far more powerful than XBox One though, so still pretty much next-gen.
> 
> Dunno who told you about "dropped frames lots of times", but XBSS runs latest Forza at rock-solid 60FPS and looks awesome to boot. I play the game daily, never had performance issues =)


i said it was a rancing game  which i dont think it was forza but i saw a review on youtube, i think it was maybe dirt? or something, no idea how many racing games are there on xbox tbh.


----------



## Moon164 (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't have the money to buy a next-gen console for now, who knows, maybe 2 years from now, until then I'll stay with my PS4 for a while longer (I hope there are still cross-gen games until then.)

But so far the PS5 has been drawing more attention than the Xbox Series X.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 15, 2020)

Too much error and issues for both of them..... but more for PS5 as far as I can see, also, remember guys:

https://uploads.disquscdn.com/image...a60d976cc3b81a8ce1de9acc0a2f5e7bf3bc402f0.jpg
https://uploads.disquscdn.com/image...65b29bfd92b1b18d08e6dc1e7d3b7034c02b9e10f.jpg

Dont take everything they say for granted. I am personally a huge Sony fan from the beginning but I hate when they lie to us..... and Sony is the leader in this to be honest and the guys from Epic/UE (expect for John Carmack which is the only reasonable guy who didnt lie in the 90s, early 2000).

BTW plan to get both the PS5 Disc Edition and Series X in the next 1-2 years.....


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

I prefer to buy consoles at the end of their life, so I can catch up on last gen games.


----------



## rehevkor (Nov 15, 2020)

Nope.. and I'm in no rush to get either. I have a PC for most modern games, and it looks like, for now PS5 "exclusives" are also on the PS4. 

We'll get a new God of War eventually and that might be what gives me the push, but the PS5 is freaking huuuge - I'd rather wait for the next, smaller version.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 15, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> and back to digital for no reason


Exactly, who would use soulless and de facto unrepairable flat screen crap in the first place?


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 15, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Exactly, who would use soulless and de facto unrepairable flat screen crap in the first place?


As far as I can tell nobody makes CRT any more, so I gather you're not interested in modern resolutions or refresh rates either. Have fun in the dark ages.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 15, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> As far as I can tell nobody makes CRT any more, so I gather you're not interested in modern resolutions or refresh rates either. Have fun in the dark ages.


Correct! I do not see any value in them (for the Earth and for the user; on the other hand I have to concede an applause to the industry who got tons of gullible people to buy into planned obsolescent products, resulting in 10 years of ongoing free gear outside your local rubbish bin, due to repeat very soon thanks to the discontinuation of DVB-T1  )


----------



## ILuvGames (Nov 15, 2020)

Unless Sony brings out a console bundle with some AAA exclusives in it for little or no extra cost then no. Not yet. Not when  Microsoft's Xbox Game Pass is still a tempting option for PC owners like me.

As for the LCD vs CRT question in some of the posts in here, i'll just leave this here :-


----------



## genxor (Nov 15, 2020)

I keep looking at them and the backwards compatibility. The improved performance is great and all but why did all those ps4/xbone games run poorly in the first place? We shouldn't be excited that they're running properly *now*, people should be annoyed. Is the same thing going to happen with these games and the generation after this?


----------



## playstays_shun (Nov 15, 2020)

The PS5 hype is marinating so badly


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 15, 2020)

MicroLED..... here I come (hope soon).


----------



## total_n000000b (Nov 15, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> People buying the digital only consoles need to be shot.
> 
> Remeber all the kick off last gen when ms tried to do digital only and prevent pre owned sales of games.
> 
> ...



Bruh I am far from PC master race. Apple M1 is just Soo good we will have better gaming experiences I said that. But my phrasing was a bit bad so apologies. Pc are only good if you want to get locked around a chair and have heat waves blasted out just to enjoy something. Compared to PC ps5 and Carries are much better choices.

PC along with consoles x86 architecture is obsolete. Soon once all the developers adopt to superior ARM instruction set with Nvidia releasing an M1 competitor no one is going to support these slow systems that take power.

An upgraded M1 like performance switch that can be docked will destroy the ps5 will be the dream and apple is making it fulfill! With others following soon of course.

Windows and other things are dead. Hopefully at least this is Microsoft's last console.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 15, 2020)

Digital consoles/games are just a "alpha/beta" stage for "streamable games"..... and it really is and with pumped up security recently (both hardware and software and im not talking about enabling piracy) and hell, even on PCs (like Denuvo which is worse than ever before), at times even reducing your loading times and FPS in some games etc... it could only get worse in the future and the *modding scene will eventually die*. Even the "non Denuvo protected" games like RDR2 for PC which use other protections has worse loading times compared to cracked ones (Empress confirmed it).

So, basically.... you get one "plus" (what some of us consider "convenience*"*) and get tens of "minuses" going digital only.

*EDIT:*

Also, just compare the prices on PSN store and in local shops...... basically I can get some games for around 66 - 69 euros physical compared to PSN store 73 - 75 euro

hah even some games like Far Cry 5 are still 70 euro on PSN store and only 14 - 16 euros physical lol

Dont be stupid guys..... in the long run if you plan to have a big collection of games, you should go physical (you save money) and you could sell some physical games. Sure, somtimes digital are cheaper (during some sales, discounts etc) but normally it isnt.


----------



## depaul (Nov 15, 2020)

People buying a phone that barely lasts for one year : oh 500$ that's a nice deal!

People buying a last gen console : oh why are consoles so expensive? They could make them cheaper!


----------



## wiired24 (Nov 15, 2020)

Got myself a PlayStation 5 off of Ebay (Back when you could find a disc version for around $800). In my opinion it's awesome. Games load super quick, the UI is snappy and responsive, backwards compatibility works like a charm and most PS4 games easily run at 60FPS with some running at 4K Resolution. The launch lineup for the PS5 is very strong in my view. I've enjoyed playing Spiderman Miles Morales and Demon Souls quite a bit. Sackboy is another game that's been hard to put down. The DualSense controller lives up to all the hype. Haptic feedback makes a huge difference especially when you're playing shooters. My only gripe with the system is I wish that the battery life lasted a bit longer on the Dualsense but other than that I have no complaints.

TL : DR   Get yourself a PS5 it's a true next gen system with an amazing library of games to play.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Nov 15, 2020)

I'll be getting the Xbox Series X when I can, but the bots stopped me from getting it at launch.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Nov 15, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol it's true remember the power button on the original ps4?


...or the fan on the first gen ps4 Pro.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 15, 2020)

I want the Xbox Series X & the PS5 reg but they're expensive plus they're sold out 0.0

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darth Meteos said:


> I'll be getting the Xbox Series X when I can, but the bots stopped me from getting it at launch.



That sucks. I hate bots & scalpers they're scum. I hope that stores will find a way to get rid of bots for good.


----------



## playstays_shun (Nov 15, 2020)

wiired24 said:


> Got myself a PlayStation 5 off of Ebay (Back when you could find a disc version for around $800). In my opinion it's awesome. Games load super quick, the UI is snappy and responsive, backwards compatibility works like a charm and most PS4 games easily run at 60FPS with some running at 4K Resolution. The launch lineup for the PS5 is very strong in my view. I've enjoyed playing Spiderman Miles Morales and Demon Souls quite a bit. Sackboy is another game that's been hard to put down. The DualSense controller lives up to all the hype. Haptic feedback makes a huge difference especially when you're playing shooters. My only gripe with the system is I wish that the battery life lasted a bit longer on the Dualsense but other than that I have no complaints.
> 
> TL : DR   Get yourself a PS5 it's a true next gen system with an amazing library of games to play.



Would you feel safe recommending its a good enough ps4 pro machine + then some, to ditch the ps4 pro for people who might need some of the cash + no need for two ps4 players?

These are three games I'm getting  Smooth talked my way into B2G1 applying at Target for these


----------



## wiired24 (Nov 15, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> Would you feel safe recommending its a good enough ps4 pro machine + then some, to ditch the ps4 pro for people who might need some of the cash + no need for two ps4 players?
> 
> These are three games I'm getting  Smooth talked my way into B2G1 applying at Target for these



Honestly yes. With the PS4 Pro you're mostly getting a louder system that generally does 1440P 60 or checkboard rendered 4K 30. Whereas with the PS5 the noise coming from the system it's barely audible at all. The system runs very cool and the majority of PS4 games run at 60FPS locked, and a decent amount of them even hit 4K.


----------



## playstays_shun (Nov 15, 2020)

wiired24 said:


> Honestly yes. With the PS4 Pro you're mostly getting a louder system that generally does 1440P 60 or checkboard rendered 4K 30. Whereas with the PS5 the noise coming from the system it's barely audible at all. The system runs very cool and the majority of PS4 games run at 60FPS locked, and a decent amount of them even hit 4K.



check board generally meant 1080p to 4K integer scaling right?

thanks this is sweet

so the ps5 doesn’t sound like a jet engine with pro enhanced games? Haha

I also think it looks way more stylish albeit massive compared to the third rectangular slab stacked on top that is the pro, vs the standard ps4,


And ps4 games quick resume like before right ? And can use dual sense with ps4 games? AND ds4 with ps4 games too right ? Just not ds4 with ps5 games as I understand and would have assumed

I know ps5 games don’t quick resume but

unclear about the rest


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 15, 2020)

No, and don't think I will.
There's literally like no games that really interest me in these two consoles, and the few usually get on pc too, so, there's that.




Plus its easier to pirate on pc to avoid all the greedy monetization bs


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2020)

leon315 said:


> THE ONE THING I really like about Nintendo is they always stay out of RAW HW power competition, always distinguish themselves with unique ideas from other console makers.


?
The NES, SNES and N64 were powerhouses, N64 very much so, the GC pretty contemporary to its peers and I am not sure it had a unique function beyond retaining 4 controller ports and using them.

GBC, GBA and DS were so much "what competition?" but were not necessarily slouches (there is a reason we saw homebrew scenes as potent for them as we did).

What did those unique distinctions amount to?
Waggle controls on the wii that nobody much cares for. Silly tablet thing that did not do a lot. Touchscreen was nice on the DS but hardly a revolutionary step (tablets had them for years and it was clearly the way things were heading otherwise).



alexander1970 said:


> No,I have not.
> 
> First I will get the actual PlayStation 3 and XBox 360.View attachment 234042


Might want to jump on that sooner rather than later. With them now legitimately being 2 generations behind they are some flavour of classic, and even without that the shelf space dedicated to them in game shops is shrinking and prices have been going up for a year or three already. There are still some deals but there are also plenty of games you might want to play that are going up in price/getting hard to find (I imagine even more so if you are going for German language stuff but I have not been on the ground there, merely looking at sales figures at the time though does not paint the rosiest picture).



hippy dave said:


> As far as I can tell nobody makes CRT any more, so I gather you're not interested in modern resolutions or refresh rates either. Have fun in the dark ages.


Barring the fad that is 4K (though some pushed things here) might want to see what resolutions and refresh rates the CRTs got to if you got a good one.



SSG Vegeta said:


> That sucks. I hate bots & scalpers they're scum. I hope that stores will find a way to get rid of bots for good.


I am not sure how a bot is scum and whether scalpers are is a different matter.
As far as shops getting rid of bots then never gonna happen -- they sell their stock either way and those that missed out will be back in a week when the next shipment comes in. Why would you spend money in a big old arms race against people that do the bot thing almost for fun, not to mention having to make it so normal users can still manage it?


----------



## Spider_Man (Nov 15, 2020)

total_n000000b said:


> Bruh I am far from PC master race. Apple M1 is just Soo good we will have better gaming experiences I said that. But my phrasing was a bit bad so apologies. Pc are only good if you want to get locked around a chair and have heat waves blasted out just to enjoy something. Compared to PC ps5 and Carries are much better choices.
> 
> PC along with consoles x86 architecture is obsolete. Soon once all the developers adopt to superior ARM instruction set with Nvidia releasing an M1 competitor no one is going to support these slow systems that take power.
> 
> ...


Hardware doesnt give a better gaming experience, a game is fun or its shit.

Playing on a high end system doesnt make a shit game better.

But thing is, pcs have had the hardware to offer next gen quality, but you dont, you get current gen ports.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Nov 16, 2020)

Alright, for those of you who are looking for a ps5. In states that have Meijer. 12:01AM on black friday they will have them online. No amazing deals on them but just a heads up. Also walmart will have them back up at 7pm on the wednesday before thanksgiving.


----------



## simbin (Nov 16, 2020)

probably going to skip PS5 VCR and wait for PS5 Slim


----------



## Mariemario (Nov 16, 2020)

Interested in XSX but MS doesn't have official Xbox branch in my country, only SONY does. Will stick to my PC for the foreseeable future until the next Tomb Raider release, hopefully.


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2020)

as for every generation I'll wait a while to see if one of the two consoles is supremely better than the other one
and I'll get a slim for half the price when it's finally available


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

Where the option for next gen pc?



stanleyopar2000 said:


> Going to wait a few months in 2021 so it's less of a "status symbol with 2 games."They'll be more available magically afterwards and more games too.
> 
> 
> ....or just say fuck it to both and buy a 3070..maybe RX 6800 if it performs better.
> ...


According to digital foundry. Series X has rasterization performance (non raytraced performance) close to a 2080. And raytracing close to a 2060 super.

So a 2080 Super, 2080 Ti, 3070, 3080, 3090 all outperform a Series X. And soon to add to this list next gen AMD RDNA2 Pc cards.

RTX 3080 has about 50% more performance then Series X. So Series X the graphically best of the 2 next gen consoles is around low end to low mid range pc hardware performance. The 3070 is a mid range card & that outperformed Series X. So next gen consoles is on the low end of pc hardware.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Nov 16, 2020)

I got a PS5 so far it's great. I don't really see why somebody would get an Xbox right now. They released no first party games for it on launch. While PlayStation has some heavy hitters like Demon Souls and Spiderman Miles Morales. That and it seems like Microsoft just upped the specs and called it a day while Sony actually improved other things such as controller and UI. The only things the Xbox has going for it are quick resume and game pass. Even then, all the games on gamepass can be played on the Xbox one, PC, and even a few on andriod phones. While Sony is probably going to copy quick resume soon. This is all coming from a guy who had Xbox one and PS4 last gen.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

gamemasteru03 said:


> I got a PS5 so far it's great. I don't really see why somebody would get an Xbox right now. They released no first party games for it on launch. While PlayStation has some heavy hitters like Demon Souls and Spiderman Miles Morales. That and it seems like Microsoft just upped the specs and called it a day while Sony actually improved other things such as controller and UI. The only things the Xbox has going for it are quick resume and game pass. Even then, all the games on gamepass can be played on the Xbox one, PC, and even a few on andriod phones. While Sony is probably going to copy quick resume soon. This is all coming from a guy who had Xbox one and PS4 last gen.


Game pass is big for Microsoft. Quick resume is a very nice bonus feature.

The problem with PS5 games is that many of them are available on PS4. Which makes people hesitant to rush out and get one. Miles Morales is on PS4. And Demon Souls is a remake. So PS5 is no different in terms of Series X with its game selection. Maybe justa tad bit better not enough for people to rush out for one.

I dont like the Xbox UI is basically the same. Sony at least changed it to give us something different and  improved it to make it feel next gen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ryccardo said:


> Correct! I do not see any value in them (for the Earth and for the user; on the other hand I have to concede an applause to the industry who got tons of gullible people to buy into planned obsolescent products, resulting in 10 years of ongoing free gear outside your local rubbish bin, due to repeat very soon thanks to the discontinuation of DVB-T1  )


CRT's aren't that much better then flatscreen. Consumer OLED's outclassed them. And this is coming from someone who used a Sony BVM 20F1U the best CRT ever made.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Nov 16, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Game pass is big for Microsoft. Quick resume is a very nice bonus feature.
> 
> The problem with PS5 games is that many of them are available on PS4. Which makes people hesitant to rush out and get one. Miles Morales is on PS4. And Demon Souls is a remake. So PS5 is no different in terms of Series X with its game selection. Maybe justa tad bit better not enough for people to rush out for one.
> 
> I dont like the Xbox UI is basically the same. Sony at least changed it to give us something different and  improved it to make it feel next gen.


I think that the lineup is much better on PS5. Yes most games are cross gen for first party but at least there are first party games at launch. Xbox has no new first party games at launch, all they did was just upgrade fps and resolution on a few old games which most gamer's, including me, have already played to death. The only exception I can think of is gear tatics but that game launched on PC months ago. Everything else you said; I agree on.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

gamemasteru03 said:


> I think that the lineup is much better on PS5. Yes most games are cross gen for first party but at least there are first party games at launch. Xbox has no new first party games at launch, all they did was just upgrade fps and resolution on a few old games which most gamer's, including me, have already played to death. The only exception I can think of is gear tatics but that game launched on PC months ago. Everything else you said; I agree on.


Right now early line up is better on Sony. But I know many people holding off on a PS5 because most they could play on PS4.

Give X-Box time and they will have exclusives eventually. The problem with Sony exclusives is that Sony bought and paid alot of those studios to release only on their console. So that made the PS4 more compeling then X-Box One. Something that Epic games on PC does but gets more hate then Sony, and Sony instead gets praise for doing this same behavior. I find it hypocritical. X-Box is counteracting doing the same thing buying up game studios. So eventually exclusives will come to X-Box.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 16, 2020)

Bro it's current gen now


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Hardware doesnt give a better gaming experience, a game is fun or its shit.
> 
> Playing on a high end system doesnt make a shit game better.
> 
> But thing is, pcs have had the hardware to offer next gen quality, but you dont, you get current gen ports.


Nothing wrong with ports on PC. Making games accessible to more people is great. Plus sometimes they release at the same time the console counterparts release so its not like its a bad thing.

Ya, we don't get really next gen graphics on PC because studios always develop for the lowest common denominator which is consoles. They want the game to be compatible on different hardwares including consoles so they don't take full advantage of the raw power of pc. If too graphically intense then it'll have a hard time running on console. And consoles are the biggest market bigger then pc. At best you are getting very minor graphical upgrades over console, sharper image and smother performance. Which I think is still good enough reason to get a pc.

120 fps does make a game play better then 30 fps. It feels sluggish. But the higher framerate makes the game faster and funner imo. Graphically they can be the same but higher framerate alone from better hardware does make a difference in funness.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hells Malice said:


> Bro it's current gen now


It's currently current gen.


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 16, 2020)

I wanted a PS5 but when Miles was announced for PS4, decided to wait. Would have liked Series S but no disc drive. Not really any next-gen exclusives , just exclusive performance at the moment.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

luigirockz said:


> I wanted a PS5 but when Miles was announced for PS4, decided to wait. Would have liked Series S but no disc drive. Not really any next-gen exclusives , just exclusive performance at the moment.


Barely exclusive performance. The graphical difference between the two is minor, not very noticable. It's best to get what you like better in other areas then whats graphically better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Its disappointing to see the Series X having ray trace performance comparable to the lowest end Nvdia GPU that supports raytracing through rtx accelerated hardware, the 2060 super.

But the makes sense because even the PC counterpart of AMD RDNA2 which is the GPU architecture that Sony and Microsoft are using performs less then the Nvdia counterpart in the same price class based on rumors.

It makes it less enticing for developers to use raytracing on consoles and will have to make many compromises to get it to work with good performance when they do choose to use it.


----------



## Rj.MoG (Nov 16, 2020)

I got both and I’m gonna play them on my 1080p panny plasma and there’s nothing you can do to stop me


----------



## SonowRaevius (Nov 16, 2020)

After hearing about how the new consoles are overheating, bricking, and having a myriad of other problems and issues makes me glad I decided to wait a good bit to get either one. 

Also, reaffirms my belief that console makers really should spread console gens out further so they can actually solve these issues and have a healthy lineup of games when they finally do release.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2020)

Reading through this thread I don't know if I have ever had less interest in a new console generation, and this appears to be extending into my awareness/working knowledge of it all -- while I still think the PS4bone was premature by a year or so there was still devs having to carve things up and play master coder to get things to fit vs where the PC was at so I can see it. Today... nothing for me to ponder really.


Re Epic vs console exclusives.
Is it really a comparable situation?
On PC. You download a new client that takes up next to nothing. Whip out the credit/debit/gift card and go from there. Same device, same OS, same input methods...
On console. Whole new console + space for it, new controller (or maybe hacks to workaround), whatever extra monthly costs that are involved...

Personally I find it a pity that exclusives of any stripe exist at all (much prefer the DVD model wherein I just need a player, any disc will work in it).


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Reading through this thread I don't know if I have ever had less interest in a new console generation, and this appears to be extending into my awareness/working knowledge of it all -- while I still think the PS4bone was premature by a year or so there was still devs having to carve things up and play master coder to get things to fit vs where the PC was at so I can see it. Today... nothing for me to ponder really.
> 
> 
> Re Epic vs console exclusives.
> ...


I was talking about where the money goes too. People just don't want to support Epic and don't like they are paying companies for exclusives and people don't want to support a company they don't like with their buisness practices.

But ya on PC its easy as downloading a client and thats it instead of buying an entirely new console. Which makes it even stranger that people get more mad on PC instead of consoles doing the same thing.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 16, 2020)

i want a PS5 but not only are they not released over here in the UK yet but i can’t get my hands on one

and fuck getting one on eBay because they’re 100% scalped and are most likely scams as well


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 16, 2020)

I couldn't afford to preorder while they were available, and after that they got scalped into oblivion. It probably won't be for months until I get one, but I'm not that upset. There's really nothing about either console I _need_ right now. If anything, I'll probably end up trying to get a Series X, but I doubt it'll be any time soon.


----------



## TomSwitch (Nov 16, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> I maybe gonna buy the ps5 when they release the slim version of the ps5. Because the current console looks ugly (especially the disc version). and also when the console gonna drop to at least 500$ in my country.


I have pre ordered digital version. Form all indication it is going to be ugly. It isn't a display piece for any living room for sure. Probably wife approval rating expected to be low.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tech3475 said:


> Depends on particular circumstances, in my case I consider the two compliment each other.
> 
> Not everything I want to run, will run on PC (E.g. Rare replay) or would require repurchasing (note I have Gamepass Ultimate but not everything is available on both).
> 
> ...


For a well made game console version is best. PC let's you turned the game for full enjoyment if it wasn't properly made by the developer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mathew77 said:


> Still waiting for the next-gen Nintendo Switch Pro.


Hope switch pro don't come so soon. Want to enjoy my switch for as long as possible.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



limpbiz411 said:


> compared to my computer, these new consoles are toys. I don't think I'll be buy them at all


They are suppose to be toys. Most of us come to gbatemp to discuss about our toys, not you?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> IDK who'd make a "decent" monitor without a digital input in this day & age, but the fact is you lose quality by converting to analogue and back to digital for no reason. Have fun I guess.


Won't be long before HDR is what a decent gaming display need to support.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



total_n000000b said:


> Bruh I am far from PC master race. Apple M1 is just Soo good we will have better gaming experiences I said that. But my phrasing was a bit bad so apologies. Pc are only good if you want to get locked around a chair and have heat waves blasted out just to enjoy something. Compared to PC ps5 and Carries are much better choices.
> 
> PC along with consoles x86 architecture is obsolete. Soon once all the developers adopt to superior ARM instruction set with Nvidia releasing an M1 competitor no one is going to support these slow systems that take power.
> 
> ...


Some people love Apple unconditionally. I only love them when they perform like a champion and don't mess up software update. Apple hasn't fulfill my desire to love them lately.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> Right now early line up is better on Sony. But I know many people holding off on a PS5 because most they could play on PS4.
> 
> Give X-Box time and they will have exclusives eventually. The problem with Sony exclusives is that Sony bought and paid alot of those studios to release only on their console. So that made the PS4 more compeling then X-Box One. Something that Epic games on PC does but gets more hate then Sony, and Sony instead gets praise for doing this same behavior. I find it hypocritical. X-Box is counteracting doing the same thing buying up game studios. So eventually exclusives will come to X-Box.


I am a fan of Microsoft. They have been a great company for a long time. Even their hardware is rather good for a number of years already. Last gen wise I think Sony did a much better job though. I am going with Sony PS5.


----------



## TomSwitch (Nov 16, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Barely exclusive performance. The graphical difference between the two is minor, not very noticable. It's best to get what you like better in other areas then whats graphically better.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



A high end PC not able to beat console would be the ultimate disappointment for the owner of the ultra PC. Sadly sometimes it happens. Hopefully not too often but while PC has the muscle advantage console normally have the focus of the developer.


----------



## dVeLoPe (Nov 16, 2020)

I was able to order 2x PS5 one will get used the other stays sealed for potential HOMEBREW in the future!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 16, 2020)

No, but I did preorder a next gen VR headset, the HP Reverb G2. That's all I need right now


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 16, 2020)

I just got my PS5 Friday, and I'll have my Series X whenever Microsoft decides to ship it out (supposed to be in a couple of weeks). I didn't get that one pre-ordered. And yes, we're beta testers. I also bought my PS4 at launch and literally just retired it when the PS5 got here. Hopefully things work out the same again.


----------



## CorteX_ (Nov 16, 2020)

Nope. Swore to myself to stick to PC in the future. Not buying a console just because my friends bought a game on a different platform. It's time for them to switch to PC, not the other way around.


----------



## depaul (Nov 16, 2020)

Good luck finding a PC comparable to PS5/XSX specs with a price less than 1000$


----------



## CorteX_ (Nov 16, 2020)

depaul said:


> Good luck finding a PC comparable to PS5/XSX specs with a price less than 1000$


Good luck not spending 1000$ over the years on controllers and other bs accessoires you probably already own but can't use on your new console and an expensive paid online service, with much higher game prices than PC has.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm planning to buy a PS5 as soon as summer 2021


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been using Shadow.tech for VR gaming, so I don't think I need nor want a new console.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't have nor want either. Not for the moment anyway. My opinion is that they are both ugly and won't really fit in any standard entertainment center. Their exclusives don't interest me either.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm still playing my NES, how can I nextgen if I can't even currentgen?


----------



## HippyJ3 (Nov 16, 2020)

got mine for only 7 dollars, now be jealous! kekekek!


----------



## Leon11 (Nov 16, 2020)

I will buy it when a Slim version come out, with a price drop and more games released.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 16, 2020)

Leon11 said:


> I will buy it when a Slim version come out, with a price drop and more games released.


What if there isn't a disc drive?


----------



## Leon11 (Nov 16, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> What if there isn't a disc drive?



I think i'll buy an original version with dropped price then. The only thing i think i can buy now is the controller, to use it on a pc, it seems good for both retrogaming and for modern gaming, and because in the future there will be many fake controllers or used.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 16, 2020)

I have already sworn to pc for next gen, and even if consoles get their shit together i won't be going back. fuck next gen, i'm not paying 70 fucking dollars for games. fuck you sony, fuck you microsoft, and especially fuck you nintendo. PCMR forever


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

depaul said:


> Good luck finding a PC comparable to PS5/XSX specs with a price less than 1000$


Sony is selling at a loss. PS5 cost $450 to make and assemble. That's not including packaging & shipping, warranty coverage, retailer mark up,  advertisement, R&D which all are factored into the cost when you purchase an item. So Sony is spending way over $500 and loosing money on every console they sell. Just like they did on the PS3 and PS4.

PS3 sells at a loss

PS4 sells at a loss


They are selling at a loss because that makes their system more appealing and they sell more units. No one will pay PC prices for a console. Especially when their competitors are undercutting them, they are forced into selling at a loss. They usually make up for it in online services, accessories and games.

They create an illusion that your are getting a better deal in order to trick you into selling more units. But in reality you are pay more over the $500 price tag. There is alot of console hidden expenses you have to factor in that PC doesn't have.

Sony Online 5 yrs (normal console life span) is $300. On PC online is free. So its $700 - $800 total you are actually paying depend on disc or discless version. Games on console are $70 but pc equivalent is $60. So in reality you are paying way above the $500 dollar mark. You can build a PC at the same price it costs for a console that includes all those extra hidden expenses with the same amount of performance. So ya PC and console prices are comparable.

If you choose to buy a console 2yrs later then online for 3 yrs is around $180. So you would only pay $680 for a console with online if you choose to buy 2 yrs later. Seems like a good deal. But pc hardware prices come down too over time. And you can build the same pc but cheaper 2 yrs later.

You can build a $1,000- 1,100 PC with superior performance then console. Or spend $1,100- 1,200 for about 50% more performance then console. Series X and PS5 has low end to low midrange performance of PC based on reviewers analyzing the graphics. Maybe Midrange once consoles mature. But PC hardware matures too so you can see a boost in performance with pc driver updates later on. A midrange PC with a RTX 3070 outperform both consoles. So consoles are on the low end and basically you are paying very high prices for a low end PC.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 16, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> People buying the digital only consoles need to be shot.
> 
> Remeber all the kick off last gen when ms tried to do digital only and prevent pre owned sales of games.
> 
> ...


hes not a pc master race troll hes an arm fanboy


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 16, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I have already sworn to pc for next gen, and even if consoles get their shit together i won't be going back. fuck next gen, i'm not paying 70 fucking dollars for games. fuck you sony, fuck you microsoft, and especially fuck you nintendo. PCMR forever


You're missing out.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm gunna have PC and PS5. Sony Exclusives are always great.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 16, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> You're missing out.


exclusives arent worth the trouble dude


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> People buying the digital only consoles need to be shot.
> 
> Remeber all the kick off last gen when ms tried to do digital only and prevent pre owned sales of games.
> 
> ...




I'm never going the all digital route its dumb af & never needed to exist. Microsoft & Sony could've released better options than all digital options even Nintendo's cheaper option kills Sony & Microsoft's cheaper options because it can still use physical. If you can only afford to spend $300 & you don't have wifi you're stuck with a high tech door stop or a high tech paper weigh cos you can't use it


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2020)

Where's the 'Yes, I have a computer option'?


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

Minox said:


> Where's the 'Yes, I have a computer option'?


I said the same thing where's the next gen computer option. 

RTX 3000 series and Zen 3. Soon to be released RDNA2.


----------



## Cha0tic (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, I’m more of a pc guy, only consoles I buy are Nintendo consoles



you're a good man


----------



## Seliph (Nov 16, 2020)

Not getting either but wow does that Demon's Souls remaster look good


----------



## huma_dawii (Nov 16, 2020)

I did order one on Walmart on November 13th, but is not arriving until December 2nd... soooo i dont know what to answer there lol


----------



## GbaNober (Nov 16, 2020)

man time flies so fast even in gaming.


----------



## Issac (Nov 16, 2020)

Next to being a Nintendo dude, I'm a PlayStation dude. So some day in the future I might get my hands on a PS5 - but as for now I have to skip it. I'm not saddened by that though, since some lovely people (they know who they are) gave me a PS4 earlier this year - so I'll have a LOT of fun things to discover still in the "last" generation!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2020)

Issac said:


> gave me a PS4 earlier this year - so I'll have a LOT of fun things to discover still in the "last" generation!


Do you have a list?
I wandered through a game shop the other week looking at the PS4 shelf.
Nothing particularly jumped out at me. Most of what was there was just remasters of previous gen stuff which I played and enjoyed greatly back then but don't particularly need with all the DLC.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 16, 2020)

NextGen?? Are we talking PS6 and Xbox Z then?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 16, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> NextGen?? Are we talking PS6 and Xbox Z then?


That name is not confusing enough, Microsoft would probably make it Xbox Series One X.


----------



## Issac (Nov 16, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Do you have a list?
> I wandered through a game shop the other week looking at the PS4 shelf.
> Nothing particularly jumped out at me. Most of what was there was just remasters of previous gen stuff which I played and enjoyed greatly back then but don't particularly need with all the DLC.


With the PS4, I got Control, Horizon Zero Dawn, Final Fantasy XV, Ni no Kuni 2, The Evil Within, Star Ocean and Final Fantasy Type-0.
I have only played the Three first so far and enjoyed it all. Horizon was fantastic, and Control makes me all giddy and excited and Final Fantasy XV is... Uhm, a bit odd lol  It's more a question of what You enjoy!


----------



## depaul (Nov 17, 2020)

I probably may get a PS5 later. PS4 was a complete waste of money for me I almost never touched it.

There are some kind of games that convince you to buy the whole console. I actually bought the WiiU just for super mario 3D world. Bought the PS2 just for devil may cry 1...


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 17, 2020)

I tried for both ps5 digital edition and Xbox series S was only able to get the series S.  I ok with that tho, I am loving game pass ultimate (its such a good deal).  Currently the only game that I want a ps5 for is Demon's Souls and I still have the original PS3 version.  So I can be patient, I will get one evantually.


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 17, 2020)

not now. I need to have a confirmation whether PS5 will host Persona 6 or not. that's the only reason I bought a PS4. After that I played a bunch of games until I had enough money to buy a pc gaming. I definitely enjoy the PS4 exclusives though.


----------



## BenRK (Nov 17, 2020)

Nah. I only got a PS4 this year, and that was because my sister was like "you want my PS4? I never play it." So...

I play mostly on PC and Switch. If I'm going to spend $500, I'd rather spend it on a new video card, though my current card is handling things well enough.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 17, 2020)

I voted 'no'. I won't exclude I'll eventually get a ps5 controller at one time (I usually use my dualshock 4 for pc gaming right now), but I really don't see myself getting either console. I'm good with the games I already have.


----------



## eza (Nov 17, 2020)

I got my next-generation Game & Watch system. Now _that's_ what I call a _real_ step forward from the last version!


----------



## Paulsar99 (Nov 17, 2020)

I'll probably buy one next year when more games are starting to be exclusives on ps5/series x but right now nothing really interest me to rush having one.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I don't care if it is ugly as long as first gen will have first jailbreak. The looking isn't perfect anyway. I don't complaint as long as it is powerful, and PC-alike and I am going for it!
> 
> And slim will have a very looooong time to get jailbreak. And I don't liked PS4 slim version to be honest but I do have it anyway.  Therefore, if you can afford 70-80 dollars/euro games then go for it.


So by your logic you will buy expensive ugly car as long as it has powerful performance.
I do care about how the console looks. I like to display it in front of my friends.
Sony could do better. They did it before with the fat ps3 and the ps vita, both of them look visually impressive.
I have ps4 pro and it looks like a pyramid that was cut in half but I purchased it when it was cheaper.
My point is that if something is expensive it should look like something expensive.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 17, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> So by your logic you will buy expensive ugly car as long as it has powerful performance.
> I do care about how the console looks. I like to display it in front of my friends.
> Sony could do better. They did it before with the fat ps3 and the ps vita, both of them look visually impressive.
> I have ps4 pro and it looks like a pyramid that was cut in half but I purchased it when it was cheaper.
> My point is that if something is expensive it should look like something expensive.



To be honest, I do agreed with you but what can I do ? I can't resist it, lol.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 17, 2020)

i want to buy one but it is hard to do when online play is behind a paywall.


----------



## Chaz. (Nov 17, 2020)

I went for an Xbox Series S and a PS5, ended up with series X and PS5 haha!


----------



## tomhanks69 (Nov 18, 2020)

UPS delivered my PS5 at 11am on launch day.  It's got a good amount of bugs that need worked out. Demon's souls is glorious though


----------



## k3rizz3k (Nov 18, 2020)

I got lucky and got a series X on launch day, and a PS5 Saturday.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2020)

Keyofdestiny said:


> hoping to get a ps5 when it releases in EU. but im prob not able to.


Well, i managed to order a ps5


----------



## DaniPoo (Nov 18, 2020)

Preordered a PS5, I hope it eventually arrives...


----------



## gene0915 (Nov 18, 2020)

Things that are keeping me away from getting an XSX (for now):

Receivers and their faulty HDMI 2.1 chip

And all the problems with TVs and support of 4K 120hz/VRR/12 bit color

I agree with what Quantum TV stated on the subject of whether getting a TV now or waiting a few months for the mini-LED TVs with better HDMI 2.1 support to come around.

Sure, I'd like to get a 75 inch fancy TV but eh, my old 55 inch 1080p TV has been rock solid and for me, there are no XSX MUST HAVE games out so time is on my side.

UPDATE: Something else I forgot to mention.... the black levels. I thought the 'crushing blacks' was being blown out of proportion until I saw it first hand.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 19, 2020)

I love the Gamepass and  Backwardscompatibility so i'll get a Series X sometime in 2021


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 19, 2020)

Not yet... have both a PS4 Pro and a One X, liking the updated BC titles on both machines (especially Demon's Souls hehe... I kid!), in particular the massive jump in loading times, but it's not worth £450 a pop just for that. I'm patient.. far too much to play at the moment anyway - will probably pick one up next year (leaning more towards PS5, mainly as I think the One X has more life left in it than the PS4 Pro)


----------



## yaykittykitty (Nov 19, 2020)

I could foresee the new gen consoles selling out fast and they did, people qued online, when the que ended lots of people were left with an out of stock message, me I just decided to sell my PS4, upgrade it to a PS4 pro because all I play is Rdr2 abs gta on occasion and I just wanted 4K and let’s face it most of the PS4 title won’t look much better on the next gen consoles unless they are remastered. In a years time when the prices fall I will get a ps5 but I wouldn’t touch a Xbox series s but I did consider it. The sad things in a lot of people will have qued, some will have used bots to buy them quickly and mark my words the new gen consoles will be listed on eBay at double the price within a day or two. I would have been depleted if I qued for a ps5 today but instead my PS4 pro arrived along with a 1TB ssd so loading times should be insane


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 19, 2020)

Chaz. said:


> I went for an Xbox Series S and a PS5, ended up with series X and PS5 haha!


tell more


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Nov 19, 2020)

not ATM, but if FFVII Remakes part 2/3 or such don't come to ps4 and are exclusive to ps5, then i might have to go to ps5, 

also, can you transfer everything from ps4 to ps5? like account, dlc and all?
and will everything from your ps4 work on ps5? like themes etc?

also, i have the follwoing ps4 games, will these work the same or better on ps5? :



Spoiler: My PS4 games list



-Final fantasy Type 0 HD
-Final Fantasy XV & XV DLC
-Final Fantasy XV Episode duscase and Platinum demos
-Final Fantasy XII: Zodiac Age
-Final Fantasy VII Remake 
-Kingdom Hearts The Story so Far
-Kingdom Hearts III & DLC



and it'd go for the disk-based ps5 so i can use my disk based ps4 games. it's much more exp than the digtial one like 100euroes more,
also does the HDD from ps4 work on ps5?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2020)

No. I'm interested in PS5 but I'll wait for PS5 Slim.

That dang thing is too tall n' big as far as a gaming console goes.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 22, 2020)

Respect to the 37 people who definitely got both...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 22, 2020)

I might get a ps5 some day, but it's likely to be a legit purchase, so no hacking/modding/exploiting.  I like all the features with sony's systems.  I'm starting to get annoyed by Nintendo's laziness with the switch, so I don't know if I'll be a Nintendo fan after this generation is over.


----------

